# Who would you like to see as President of USA?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm sure even non-Americans have their own opinion on this one. Mand Bush supporters would prefer another in office as well. Oh well. My choices are strange because i consider myself a moderate (social democrat, fiscal republican). John McCain, Colin Powell, and Dennis Kucinich.

*John McCain* - Hes just a very independant Republican and despite Republican solidarity, has spoken out against Bush, yet supported his re-election (i'm guessing his club membership would have been revoked if he hadn't). Its very rare at this point in time for a politician to skirt the middle ground instead of resting in one of the party camps.

*Colin Powell* - A brilliant diplomat, who has resigned his secretarial post after Bush's re-election because he became too much of a puppet. Bush has not used this brilliant spokesperson to his greatest ability with the UN, other foreign diplomats, and International summits (the latter because Bush has never attended or organized one).

*Dennis Kucinich* - You might be thinking, wtf??!!! He was widely overlooked as the greatest democratic nominee during the elections due to his passivity, stature and the media's lack of representation. In 2003, he won the Ghandi Peace Award......the GHANDI PEACE AWARD! Another little known fact about him is that he was an inner-city child who lived in a car for much of his childhood. This once again bears repeating. He lived in a car in the inner-city. Since voters during the primaries tend to vote in accordance to media, and the Iowa primaries, his fate was sealed. John Kerry...meh.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Part of me wants to say Howard Dean...i support his policies, he actually has a REAL job, and quite frankly, i think it would be a hoot to watch him get frustrated on camera again.

I would certainly support a Hillary Clinton/John Edwards 2008 campaign (part of me suspects that this was the democratic plan all along, and Kerry was just canon fodder).

But, there's only one person who i think would make a truly great president...










24's DAVID PALMER!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Bill Frist*- senate majority leader, been around washington, BUT he is the only senator who is a medical doctor, puts a new angle on things- might help out health care, medicare. He is of course a fiscal conservative, but even though he is my senator, I don't really know where he stands on social issues. I didn't vote in 2000 so I never worried about it.

...and he goes to my parent's church and went to my uncle's high school. That would be kind of cool.

I ran into Al and Tipper when going to see "Cold Mountain" last year, but didn't care to talk to them.

I like McCain but he is getting old and sounding old and he's only going to get older, no offense to old people.

Colin Powell didn't run in 1996 or 2000 and he's not going to run in 2008. Apparently, his wife is adamantly against it. He would be good but he isn't very charismatic.

People said NOT BUSH this year, I say NOT HILLARY in 2008. She is such a political opportunist and does nothing but ride Bill's coattails. The fact she pretends to have been angry and surprised at Bill's affair with Monica Lewinsky is a total sham. And I think she's got Bill in on the ruse. Bill had been filandering since God knows when. In 1988, when he was governor of Ark., he spoke at this thing called the Democratic Mock Convention at my college and afterwards got wasted in a limo with a bunch of college girls and took one ugo back to his hotel room. True story.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

TOM BROKAW- he is a bad ass

who cares if he's never been in politics, the guy has been at ground zero for every major historical event since in the past 3 decades.

I liked the fact Dean was such a loose cannon. He's too far to the left and I think the Dems know better than to nominate one of those again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

General Tommy Franks? At least he knows what war looks like and wasn't snorting cocaine in a country club while avoiding combat.



> "I?m neither a Republican nor a Democrat," Franks declared, "I?m an independent?in Florida that?s the best way to have your vote counted! Here tonight we have people of all persuasions?yet we can agree on much. Isn?t this a wonderful country to live in? Isn?t it worth all our efforts and courage to preserve and bequeath this country to our children and grandchildren?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm also NOT HILLARY in 2008, but you Republicans better find someone towards the middle because I can't handle 12 years straight with a conservative in office. McCain will be dead, and I think it should be a competition between Powell and Clinton. First black man, or first woman president. Progress...hooray! :mrgreen:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

snorting cocaine in a country club? who wouldn't?

I also thought about saying general tommy franks. Doubt it will happen, but he is a cool guy.

Nothing with John Edwards either. How he is always smiling and doing that thumb shake thing just bugs me. I don't trust ambulance chasers. Plus, my ex-girlfriend grew up next door to him in NC. I don't want her having the satisfaction of being a welcomed guest at the White House.

I don't know much about this guy and can't even remember his name right now, but there has been a lot of talk about the governor of Colorado (I think). for the Republicans. Washington outsiders are always the way to go. Not extensive voting records and if things have been going wrong in D.C., they weren't there.

Seriously, Tom Brokaw would be cool


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this guy was a pretty charasmatic leader.










oh wait... he already is president. :roll:

to be honest i kinda have a disliking for both. dunno why. lets just call it a hunch. :wink:

i actually saw something on conan obrien recently that made me pee my pants it was so funny. conan was showing pictures of celebrities without their makeup. like britiany spears, anna nicole, and so on.. and the last pictures he showed were these:

with makeup









without makeup


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I saw that too SB. Britney looked disgusting and Pamela Anderson really looked disgusting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> Nothing with John Edwards either. How he is always smiling and doing that thumb shake thing just bugs me.


he looks like a Ken doll to me!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

no penis


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sick of the white house just being one big hootenanny. HOW ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY FOR A CHANGE YOU WASHBOARD AND JUG PLAYING TRASH!!!111111










AND GAY LINEDANCING!!!


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Sebastian, you ever think about running for president? I think I country could use you.

Joe


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Screw the presidency...i think he needs to re-unite the band instead.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

dakotajo said:


> Hey Sebastian, you ever think about running for president? I think I country could use you.
> 
> Joe


thanks for the vote of confidence, DJ.

funny you should mention that, because i have actually considered politics, and have had promiscuous affiliatioins with fringe political parties. But i'm more a "man behind the man" kind of guy (get your heads out of the gutter, for God's sake). I mean, i'd be lying if i said i wouldn't bask in the limelight, but i'm far too impulsive to be the one in the spotlight. Besides, any opponent of mine would have a field day ripping apart my sordid past (i can just see them trailing out old psychologists of mine, having them say, "Good God...you're going to give him control of the bomb?")

s.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Promiscuous affiliations with political parties? What does that mean? doesn't sound wholesome.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea youre right zig i was thinking about this a few moments ago. ya know how we all like to b1tch about how crappy the music scene is right now.. well thats because the music scene is flooded with recycled garbage and alanis wannabes singing about their sisters shadow and flying and since you been gone. the other half of the music scene is flooded with rappers that want to lure you into the back of their escalade so they can call you their sunshine and you can call them your baby boy and you dont have to be in love whilst he parts your meat curtians.

the remedy for this is a good shot of bands that actually have something to say. something BEYOND their own puny little existance not to mention their own puny little mentality. not only that.. bands that actually have something to say usually take the time to think about the music they are composing and actually make the effort to sounds decent. so what we need are some bands with brains. yea there are a few out there that speak their mind, but none with any great spark. thats why i think filesharing is an extremely positive thing for the music industry. because its always been about money and not the music. music is a gift, not a marketable commodity. or at least.. it shouldnt be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Lars!










Yeah you. You should consider killing yourself for going after napster and setting a precedent of shutting down internet file sharing including my precious Bit Torrent and its Suprnova.org client.










Go back to your stupid little wooden sticks and make some more crappy records. But don't forget to screw some teenagers with huge lawsuits on the way so you can buy that diamond encrusted dildo you've always wanted.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

jesus!!! you scared me for a min i thought you wanted him as president! :shock:


----------

